# Petition update: If you’re Angry About LordsVapeVote, here’s Something To Do



## zadiac (11/6/16)

*Petition update*
*If You’re Angry About LordsVapeVote - Here’s Something To Do*
*Abzed.com*
10 Jun 2016 — Despite the setback in the Lords, vapers are making ground in Westminster. One well placed source in Parliament described the lobbying that they had faced over the last fortnight as “huge.” 

So your pressure has not been wasted. It has caused politicians to start to think how to win your support by pushing for a quick reform of the TPD. So let’s keep knocking on the door.

Here’s a simple thing to do this weekend. 

Yesterday a very important figure, the Leader of the House of Commons Chris Grayling, told MPs that the e-cigarette rules in the TPD “have been carefully considered by the appropriate Committees of the House.” (You can read his words here: http://bit.ly/1thDtRZ)

Those who recall the Parliamentary process of the TPD will know his statement is completely untrue. They were not “carefully considered.” Instead Parliament was misled and bypassed by an arrogant minister.

Firstly: the European Scrutiny Committee which is supposed to review EU legislation was “overridden” (that means ignored) by the junior health minister Anna Soubry MP.

Secondly: she failed to follow procedure and talk about her decision with other government departments

Thirdly: Anna, misled the Committee when she told it that e-cigarettes “fell out of the Directive.” E-cigarettes were in the Directive - and sadly remain there.

It's really worth watching her speak to the Committee (video: http://bit.ly/25SwMUH text: http://bit.ly/1Yijyyk). Does it look like Parliament "carefully considered" the matter?

So what can you do? Tweet Chris Grayling at @commonsleader and email him at commonsleader@cabinetoffice.gov.uk 

Ask him to watch the video. Let him feel some of that “huge” pressure. Respectfully suggest that he should correct his false statement to Parliament. There are 2.8 million vapers. We won’t forget LordsVapeVote.

(FYI: more background articles on Anna Soubry's involvement: http://bit.ly/21d0Yqi http://bit.ly/1WIJALu http://bit.ly/24Gjyb3 http://bit.ly/1WIJdRk and http://bit.ly/1tncQvF )


----------

